# Mongoose Teocali Comp 2007



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

So here i am again with a bad bike, but i hope this is better than last one.
Found a 2007 Teocali Comp on my local CL, with an S frame so it could fit me, and if not, it could fit one of my friends so i'm asking for us two.

Owner says its in perfect condition excepting a problem with the rear shock, which makes de bike feel rigid on the back.
I have the feeling the shock is done for good but i'll need to check it out with a mechanic since the guy hasn't because there are no mechanics in that area, and he doesn't know anything either.
That's the only bad thing about the bike. Says the owner.
And it looks good too, but i don't want to get fooled.

Gonna check it out this sunday. He's asking 9500 lps ($431) but i think i can make him go down to 8500 or 9000 (around $400).

This is the bike 2007 Mongoose Teocali Comp - BikePedia

Some pics:































































You think it might be worth the money? It retailed for $1099 in 2007 so i'm not sure.
If not, how much do you think is worth it?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

$300 tops if in like new condition. More like $225 - $250 judging by the pictures. $200 or less if the shock is busted.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd skip this one.

While it's a more "real" bike, it's not a XC bike and that rear suspension looks complicated. The shock being trashed is a big red flag too.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

My friend is checking on it tomorrow, money in hand.
I told him about your opinion guys so if he buys it i hope he doesn't pay too much.
Thank you, i'll skip it.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

So he bought it for $409. So far so good, bike is in good condition and the shock only needs to get the "packing" replaced (that would be "empaque" in spanish, no idea what it actually means).
Didn't explain me why the shock is blocked at all, but he's just gonna send it shock to a Santa Cruz dealer we have here (idk why exactly that one) because they told them they repair Suntour stuff. Good for him.
Glad to see him on a bike his size, even if it's still a Mongoose.


----------

